# Nicotine Suggestion



## muller.s (9/4/20)

Firstly, hope this is the right sub forum for the question.

Secondly, I know this is a hard question, because Nicotine is probably just as subjective as taste. 

That out of the way, getting my ducks in a row for end of the lockdown order. Been mixing for the better part of a year, maybe two and have been using scrawny gecko since the start. The other day i vaped a store bought liquid for the first time in a long time, and couldnt help but notice how the liquid was a bit smoother (also at 6mg), so i want to have a look at testing a different Nicotene. I was looking (and reading up on) at Spyder Nicotine at flavour world, and the fact that its 100mg is a bonus too. But flavour world doesnt have 1 or 2 of the concentrates that i want, so I'm also looking at Prime Nic and Gold Nic from black vapor. 

So i guess the TL;DR will be?

Prime Nic vs Gold Nic vs Spyder
and also, out of curiosity, the local eliquid store bought liquids, which Nic do they use?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chickenstrip (9/4/20)

Some things I think may assist.

1) Not all nicotine is equal. The purity varies and the extraction process can influence the taste.

2) Nicotine that is sourced by the manufactures of e-liquid will most likely be unattainable by you.

3) A lot of E-liquid manufacturers don't actually put in the amount stated on the bottle. If a juice tastes great but putting in 6mg makes it harsh, some will decrease the amount of nicotine slowly until it becomes smooth. It's definitely common practice. No one is regulating so why not?

4) I have heard very often that scrawny is harsh at high concentrations. 

5) In my time on this earth, the one thing I have learned is that in 99% of cases, you get what you pay for.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CJB85 (9/4/20)

muller.s said:


> Firstly, hope this is the right sub forum for the question.
> 
> Secondly, I know this is a hard question, because Nicotine is probably just as subjective as taste.
> 
> ...


I was exactly where you are now... used Scrawny and everything came out harsher than store-bought liquids. So much so that my wife refuses to try anything I make with it. I went from a 36mg/g on the Scrawny to 100mg/g Gold Nic and it made a HUGE difference. I haven’t opened my Spyder Nic yet, but bought it on recommendation by @StompieZA who says it’s the best of the lot. 
I don’t have a clue if it was only the brand that made the difference, or if going to the more concentrated Nic also played a role. Only thing I’m 100% sure of is that I won’t be buying Scrawny again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## muller.s (9/4/20)

Thank you Chickenstrip and CJ,

Will get a bottle of Gold Nic and try that. And also a spyder nic, mostly because i love the branding on the bottle! haha

I have to confess, i dont taste the harshness in Scrawny, think im used to it. Early morning vapes can sometimes be a bit tough for the first drag but thats it. Friends that vape store bought however cant vape my DIY creations because of the harshness

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius (10/4/20)

Best remedy for the throat hit is to reduce the Nicotine to 2 mg. Works a charm 
I have used all of the available on the market, I must say I like the Spyder nic but I buy most if not all my stash from Blck so then I go with Gold nic.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## muller.s (10/4/20)

Cornelius said:


> Best remedy for the throat hit is to reduce the Nicotine to 2 mg. Works a charm
> I have used all of the available on the market, I must say I like the Spyder nic but I buy most if not all my stash from Blck so then I go with Gold nic.



will definitely try Spyder, and gold. I do 5mg, 3 and down then i vape way to much

Love 6, but dropped down to 5 due to the harshness of the nic. But also got used to it. I have a bottle of Salt Nic, and thought i had more nic than i did, so ran out of nic, so made 6mg salt nic now, and the smoothness makes me miss the harshness


----------



## Silver (11/4/20)

I use Gold 48mg PG and Prime 36mg PG
Usually vape at 9mg and up
Have bought both these brands a few times
Like them both and they both work very well for me
No complaints on these

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (11/4/20)

I use scrawny 36mg for DL and Gold for MTL.
I like throat hit. I feel I'm wasting my time trying to avoid the throat hit.
Sometimes I mix the two for MTL and for DL. I haven't gone more than 10mg and stay under 35w for DL and under 20w +/-3 ,for MTL (throat hit dependant)

Reactions: Like 2


----------

